# Newborn Baby Goat Refuses To Nurse



## GeorgiaGrownGoats (May 17, 2017)

Last night, our first goat went into labor and delivered a healthy little doeling. This is a first time mama and the baby began nursing as soon as it could stand. This morning, the mama seems like she doesn't understand how to feed her baby and the baby doesn't seem interested in nursing off the mother or anything for that matter. We've tried milking the mama and feeding the baby with a bottle, but it will not suck. It won't even suck a finger like she was last night. What should we do to get this baby to eat? onder:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What is her temp?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is her belly full?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How is she acting?


----------



## fetchthedog (Nov 21, 2016)

had same issue 16 years ago. found a goat "whisperer" who tried different nipples using fresh goat milk from her Nubians. I was told some babies will stand in place and wither but I refused that option and kept trying different scenarios. He didn't eat for almost two days until we hit on a solution.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure the kids temp is at least 100 degree's and above, then syringe feed some milk to the kid (no needle), at the back corner of the mouth, putting your index finger into the mouth mimicking a teat, move your finger slightly in and out still leaving it in the kids mouth, while slowly feeding form syringe, also have someone tickle the tailhead at the same time. Hopefully after a syringe or two full, the kid will get the suck reflex, when that happens, hold the kid up to mamma, open the mouth and squirt an little bit into the kids mouth, release, tickle tailhead. Repeat until the kid goes for it. Go out every few hours and do this. If mamma doesn't want to hold still, tie her head snug to a post and her back leg, the side you are working from. Have them in a bonding pen alone with no other goats for a few days until they bond. 
Milk out some milk for syringe feeding from mamma, it will also help make her feel less full and sore.

A bo-se shot may help as well.

Nutradrench


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Give the kid Vit.B complex, sub q. 1/2 cc if a full size kid. ( not mini). She may have eaten all night and just is not hungry! Hopefully!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## GeorgiaGrownGoats (May 17, 2017)

*Update!*

Thank you all for being so helpful! I'm sorry that I've been inactive, we've had lots of babies in the past few weeks! Everyone is healthy and eating the right way! :fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to hear 

Did you figure out what was up with the baby you originally posted about?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for the update, glad all is well.


----------



## GeorgiaGrownGoats (May 17, 2017)

*Suzanne_Tyler*

We didn't figure out exactly what was going on with her, but we did literally everything we could to get her to eat and it worked! We thought that maybe her mom just didn't want to take care of her (the baby is now named Annie after the red headed orphan) but the mama eventually caught onto how to take care of her. Now she's about three weeks old and very healthy and friendly!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay!


----------

